# lilic buck



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

This is Sparticus


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How old is he? He looks pretty young to me.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

his about 3 and a half months his only a little pet type. these are my startiny mice  not many mice around where i live


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks lovely


----------

